# Dallas Mavericks @ Houston Rockets (March 6th)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (38-19) vs Houston Rockets (33-25)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>
Dallas has the obvious edge here, but we need to stress D. Last time we played against Houston, we let off 124 points. Which is totally unacceptable considering Houstons type of ball/coach. Dirk needs to get in Juwans face and not let him dominate that 18ft jumper which he was hitting so well last time. Our guards need to dominate against Wesley and James, there's no excuse for Terry not to play well. I just hope Henderson, Bradley and possibly even Dirk can keep Ming in line

Key Reserves






























Daniels | Van Horn | Armstrong | Bradley






























Mutombo | Barry | Weatherspoon | Bowen
Again Dallas with the "on-paper matchup", but normally Dallas will have the "on-paper matchup". Our bench needs to contribute a lot, (hopefully) look for Marquis to play like he hasn't missed a game and continue with his brilliant form. Will we be seeing Devin Harris? Who knows!? I can imagine Nelson probably flicks a coin on deciding whether Devin plays or not. Harris has recieved a massive 8 minutes in his past 3 games

Key Matchup:








vs








</center>
I (unfortunately) think Tracy McGrady will once again go off. Firstly, we need to put Josh on him but the most important thing is that Dampier is missing. Look out for Tracy to be penetrating quite a bit, remember the last time a guard of that calibur did that (Yeah Kobe hit 40 on us)*

*Season Series*
Dallas Mavericks 113 Houston Rockets 106 
Dallas Mavericks 102 Houston Rockets 78 
Dallas Mavericks 114 Houston Rockets 124 

2-1

Theos Prediction: *Dallas 108 Houston 99*

Give me your thoughts on the game thread please


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We have to win tonight we have so much more depth. 111-103 Mavs


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Must win for Mavs

Dallas 104
Houston 95


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Im tired of everybody saying the MAVS will win then we lose so all im going to say is that it should be a good game, cant wait to watch it, and gooo MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

This should be a very close, hard fought game. I think Dirk needs to out gun Tmac for Dallas to take this one(much like that game in November I think it was...).

My prediction:

Mavs 102
Rockets 96

GO mavs! :biggrin:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

The Rockets are playing some good ball, and we aren't. I think we are the better team, but right now, it's hard for me to predict a Mavs victory. What the hell, Mavs will win!

Mavs-105
Rockets- 88

*Hopefully we will play inspired basketball and win a game that we SHOULD win*....

***I get to watch the game too :banana: **


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Houston 164 Dallas 82 

:biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't really know how to call this game. The Key is going to be stopping Mcgrady, I know that much, because he's the catalyst for them. Hopefully Howard can bounce back from LA and hinder what he can do.

Dallas 122-115


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't really know how to call this game. The Key is going to be stopping Mcgrady, I know that much, because he's the catalyst for them. Hopefully Howard can bounce back from LA and hinder what he can do.


Howard wasn't *that* bad defensively, Kobe just had an amazing game and no-one (see: Dampier) was in the middle who could stop his acrobatic shots


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dallas 104
Houston 98


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Dallas 106
Houston 102


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Dallas: 108
Houston: 99

First to 100 wins!!!! Win the season series.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

DMN Preview 
By DAVID MOORE / The Dallas Morning News

Season series: Mavericks lead, 2-1.

Key matchup

Josh Howard vs. Tracy McGrady: Howard had to defend the Clippers' Corey Maggette (34 points) on Wednesday and the Lakers' Kobe Bryant (40 points) on Friday. Now he draws McGrady. "It doesn't get any easier," Howard said. After a sluggish start, McGrady has averaged 27.2 points over his last 41 games. He stung the Mavericks for 48 points in the Rockets' overtime loss Dec. 2 at American Airlines Center.

Inside the Mavericks

No defense: The Mavericks have allowed more than 100 points in nine of their last 12 games. The Lakers scored 108 on Friday, and 56 came in the paint. An even more remarkable stat: The Lakers were 41-of-63 from the field (65.1 percent) from inside the 3-point line.

Briefly: Dirk Nowitzki was held out of practice Saturday because of a sore left knee but is expected to play. He's averaged 34.2 points and shot 49.3 percent against the Rockets this season. ... Even though the Mavericks have lost two in a row, they still own the third-best road record (19-9), behind Phoenix and Seattle.

Inside the Rockets

Supreme confidence: Houston has struggled since the All-Star break. But an eight-game winning streak heading into the break convinced the Rockets of their worth. "I think we've shown over the past month that we're a team not to be taken lightly," forward Tracy McGrady said. "I think we have the pieces to get to the championship level."

Briefly: Houston is 20-10 since acquiring David Wesley from New Orleans. ... The Rockets have had seven point guards and 22 players on their roster. ... Houston is 14-2 when McGrady scores 30 or more.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

102 dal
96 hou


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Tristan said:


> 102 dal
> 96 hou


If that is the closest score, you won't be credited with the points. KidCanada101 predicted the same score


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm not a pessimist, but a realist and I can't really c the mavs winnin this 1 without damp. We lose 108-101.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

These small injuries are getting on my nerves. Dirk has a sore left knee now. I hope it doesnt get worse.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Its 35-44 Rockets at the half. We have all this talent and we cant put a little sphere in a basket. Both teams are playing good defense though. Maybe we can still win. I was surprised Dirks injury was serious enough for him not to play.They need to give Quis more minutes. Him and Terry have been playing the best so far. Stackhouse needs to act like a leader and start scoring. I think the key to winning is getting Daniels the ball more so he can penetrate.Howard has only taken 3 shots. Anyway, Lets Go Mavs!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

its now 55-53, but nowitski isn't playing, mcgrady has 19 points


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

End of 3rd quarter

61-55 Houston's way

McGrady has 21
Terry has 18

We can pull it out!!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Down 11. Dallas needs to get it together some time before the game is over.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I didn't bother to watch the game because we were w/o 3 of our starters. But WOW. We stayed in there late i see. But I knew Dallas would get tired. Oh well. Have to regroup. These injuries are now becoming annoying.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

:|


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, no one was EXACTLY right with their score predictions.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I wish we could have 2 weeks when everyone is healthy. That would be great.


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

The only good thing to come out of this was that I picked the Mavs to lose. :brokenhea


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*This team really needs to get their stuff together. If they don't get it together, the 4th seed in the West isn't a given...they really have to get their act together.. *


----------



## Mavs41 (Feb 22, 2005)

This game was a total embarassement today. I don't want to hear how Dirk and Fin didn't play. This team with the talent they have is VERY capable of beating the Rockets. Instead they came out flat and didn't show any toughness or heart. Guys didn't step and there was no leadership. What was worse was that Nellie was making excuses after the game. Talking about how his best two offensive were out of the game. I thought this team was built to withstand injuries, because of their depth at the guard/forward postion? I guess I just made that up. 

The player that was supposed to give us more offensive power, KVH gave us a WHOPPING 12 pts in 38 minutes. Wow, what production and leadership from KVH. Nellie is proving me more and more right every game about the trade. This guy still hasn't impressed me, missing open 3's and choosing to miss layups instead of dunking. Notice the team has been unstable ever since the trade. Once again Nellie has managed break something that dind't need fixing.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

aussiewill said:


> I'm not a pessimist, but a realist and I can't really c the mavs winnin this 1 without damp. We lose 108-101.



aussiewill won, praise him with your rep points


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Theo! said:


> aussiewill won, praise him with your rep points


Woop woop woop woop woop woop woop woop (while spinning around on the floor) :clap: LOL


----------

